# 350 to 454



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Just sitting here today bored waiting for the mowing season and I got wondering. Does anyone know what it would take to swap the 350 my truck came with for a 454 of the same years (1996-2000). The 350 in my truck still runs like a top but its got close to 150K on it and i hope i can get another 50K out of it. But if the time came that I needed a new motor I would be very interested in having a 454 put in. One of the plow trucks I drive is a 98 with a 454 and there is a major difference in power between that truck and my personal truck. It makes it hard to go back to driving my truck. 

Thanks guys :waving:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

If you had a donor truck it shouldn't be to bad. You could also look into a 383 stroker in place of your 350.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

It is a possible swap ABES - but like Mark said, unless you find a donor truck it's not going to be inexpensive. 

The 454 will bolt right in with no mods to the chassis or trans but you'd need the complete accessory drive brackets/pulleys as well as most of the under hood wiring harness since the 454 uses different sensors in different locations. You'd of course also need the 454 radiator/fan shroud, air intake and all other external components. You'd also need the 454's ECM with the matching parameters for your truck (gear ratio, operating system, that type of thing) or have either the original truck ECM or the 454 ECM custom burnt for your truck specs. 

Swapping engine isn't like it used to be 15 years ago...do to the complexity in the technology they use, they're very vehicle specific.


A stroked small block isn't a bad idea either like Mark mentioned, you would still need some custom programming to make it all run right though.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info B&B. Its good to know that it can be done with enough junkyard searching.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Sure it can, but like mentioned it becomes very expensive.

I'd do the stroker small-block. In fact, I DID do it to my TBI conversion '82... added vortec heads so my long block would be exactly what you'd need. Probably about a $500 difference over the stock rebuild on the 350, another $200 for a custom programmed prom to match... The truck HAULS! At well over 300hp/425ft.lbs its nearly twice the output of the 305 it replaced and like 1.5x a stock TBI 350.

Big block power, small block cost and fuel mileage!


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

The more and more I read I like the idea of a stroker motor. My friend is almost done with the motor he is building its a 351 ford that he is boring and stroking to like 408 411?? i dont know im not a ford guy but it should be about 475-500 hp when its all said and done hes got about 4 grand into just the motor, and hes buying a $300 1979 Ford F150 to put it in. talk about the ultimate sleeper. I will have to gets some pics when he gets it all together.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I dont get all this engine talk!


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

farmerkev;551577 said:


> I dont get all this engine talk!


Just keep reading on plowsite and you can learn a lot. Ive probly learned more useful stuff from plowsite than i have learned in all of high school.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

ABES;551578 said:


> Just keep reading on plowsite and you can learn a lot. Ive probly learned more useful stuff from plowsite than i have learned in all of high school.


My freinds are car buffs, and Ive learned alot from watching and listening, but Ive hardly scratched the surface. Wow its late, Im headin to bed.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ABES;551576 said:


> My friend is almost done with the motor he is building its a 351 ford that he is boring and stroking to like 408 411?? i dont know im not a ford guy but it should be about 475-500 hp when its all said and done hes got about 4 grand into just the motor.


That's pretty cheap for a 408 Ford stroker. I did one last fall for a guy with a Mustang, he had more than $4000 just in the short block alone. Fords aren't cheap..


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

B&B;551582 said:


> That's pretty cheap for a 408 Ford stroker. I did one last fall for a guy with a Mustang, he had more than $4000 just in the short block alone. Fords aren't cheap..


I Think he may have had some of the parts laying around and he also took some of the parts off one of his other trucks. I think he got the block from an old ford van but im not sure.Plus its through a school program so I think he got a deal on the machining. I am really looking forword to him finishing it should be a blast.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ABES;551586 said:


> Plus its through a school program so I think he got a deal on the machining.


That helps a bunch there.... the machine shop bill was over a grand just for the block work alone for me.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Keep in mind the 454 is heavier and you will have oversteer issues and have to beef u front end for plow


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

BigDave12768;551605 said:


> Keep in mind the 454 is heavier and you will have oversteer issues


Over steer would be a notable issue with ABES truck due to the engine swap?

In a truck that a 454 would've been a factory option?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I had a '97 Chevy CC with a 454 that I used to plow with.No steering problems at all---was a good truck except for the gas mileage---about 9-10MPG


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ABES;551578 said:


> Just keep reading on plowsite and you can learn a lot. Ive probly learned more useful stuff from plowsite than i have learned in all of high school.


Check out fullsizechevy.com if you want to learn quite a bit more about the gm trucks.



ABES;551576 said:


> The more and more I read I like the idea of a stroker motor. My friend is almost done with the motor he is building its a 351 ford that he is boring and stroking to like 408 411?? i dont know im not a ford guy but it should be about 475-500 hp when its all said and done hes got about 4 grand into just the motor, and hes buying a $300 1979 Ford F150 to put it in. talk about the ultimate sleeper. I will have to gets some pics when he gets it all together.


I'm not sure how much power you want but you can always look into an LS1 swap. I'm hopeful that the camero the firedepartment is going to burn has an LS1 and I can get my hands on it.:bluebounc


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

If you are going with the LS1 swap, might as well upgrade to the LS6. More horsepower and more torque that way Or go with a 8.1 496 to put into that bad boy Instead of doing all that swap and what not, do a decent cam, headers, and a high out put ignition system with a good intake and free flowing exhaust. Then chip the compouter and you will be surprised how much juice a 350 could put out. Had one with 190,000 in my 94 2500 that was original and I did a few upgrades to it. The truck could have pulled a house in with the torque and horse power it was rolling. Plus it wasnt a pig on gas like a 454 would be


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;551887 said:


> If you are going with the LS1 swap, might as well upgrade to the LS6. More horsepower and more torque that way Or go with a 8.1 496 to put into that bad boy Instead of doing all that swap and what not, do a decent cam, headers, and a high out put ignition system with a good intake and free flowing exhaust. Then chip the compouter and you will be surprised how much juice a 350 could put out. Had one with 190,000 in my 94 2500 that was original and I did a few upgrades to it. The truck could have pulled a house in with the torque and horse power it was rolling. Plus it wasnt a pig on gas like a 454 would be


I think a blown 572 might be a good swap. Better get used to buying rear tires,lol


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Mark13;551942 said:


> I think a blown 572 might be a good swap. Better get used to buying rear tires,lol


lol I mind as well Its a truck and it gets bad gas mileage no matter what. Im just trying to decide if i should keep this truck and put some more money in it or if i should trade it in on a new dodge diesel this summer but with diesel prices lately im not sure thats the best choice.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;551887 said:


> If you are going with the LS1 swap, might as well upgrade to the LS6. More horsepower and more torque that way


I'm only considering the ls1 swap because I may be able to get all the stuff for free including the motor.



ABES;551944 said:


> lol I mind as well Its a truck and it gets bad gas mileage no matter what. Im just trying to decide if i should keep this truck and put some more money in it or if i should trade it in on a new dodge diesel this summer but with diesel prices lately im not sure thats the best choice.


You may be able to convert it to run WVO and save some money there.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Not sure how WVO would work here in the -30 temps. 

The 350 is running a lot better now I just ran some seafoam through the intake cleaned it out real good.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ABES;551992 said:


> Not sure how WVO would work here in the -30 temps.


I think they make heated tank pads. You would have to start and stop the truck on #2 but could run wvo once you hit operation temps. Which depending on how much you drive could save some good coin.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Mark13;551837 said:


> Check out fullsizechevy.com if you want to learn quite a bit more about the gm trucks.
> 
> I'm not sure how much power you want but you can always look into an LS1 swap. I'm hopeful that the camero the firedepartment is going to burn has an LS1 and I can get my hands on it.:bluebounc


Why on earth are they going to burn a V8 Camaro? Those things are still worth some good coin... and they aren't that common, so not a great exercise for the guys (like a more run-of-the-mill car). Burn a Honda or something....


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

derekbroerse;552044 said:


> Why on earth are they going to burn a V8 Camaro? Those things are still worth some good coin... and they aren't that common, so not a great exercise for the guys (like a more run-of-the-mill car). Burn a Honda or something....


Idk, its for the firefighter training class. There has to be something wrong with it we arn't sure. It may be a v6 car but by the looks of it my guess is ls1. There is also an older iroc from the 80s sitting behind it missing the drivers door. They have burned a few vehicles that we have no clue what is wrong with them. They get donated by a towing company. 2 years ago they burned a ford windstar van from the mid 90s that we could not find anything wrong with that was donated.


----------

